# Parts for 1997 Nissan Skyline in St. Kitts



## dmillerss (May 6, 2015)

Need Spark Plugs and Cap & Rotor for this vehicle being used in St. Kitt (steering wheel on right, VIN 6472X172X136). They don't seem to be available in the US or St. Kitts; anyone have any suggestions as to a supplier? Thx in advance, 

D Miller


----------



## Racerfanny (Sep 16, 2015)

You can go through ebay for your need.


----------

